
How I got rid of the new sponsored Facebook posts - maury91
https://medium.com/@mauriziocarboni/how-i-get-rid-of-the-new-sponsored-facebook-posts-138d013f4bbe
======
cmer
I hate to be that guy, but it doesn't work for me.

I wonder if FB has multiple variants of this for different users? It wouldn't
be the first time they did that.

See
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/k3a9l5cw5g93kps/2019-02-09%20at%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k3a9l5cw5g93kps/2019-02-09%20at%2010.44%20PM.png?dl=0)

~~~
maury91
Can you check what realText is returning for the subTitle? I wonder if they
are using a different trick to display the word "Sponsored" or if the
structure of the page is different

~~~
cmer
Here it is...
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzl7m4h3qxc4v8e/2019-02-10%20at%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzl7m4h3qxc4v8e/2019-02-10%20at%208.27%20AM.png?dl=0)

~~~
maury91
Very sorry for the late reply, it's interesting that it's bypassing the
function, I changed it to use text Nodes instead of leaves, maybe now it
works.

------
nightsd01
This cat-and-mouse ad blocker game is quite interesting to watch, but it’s
also a bit ridiculous.

I can understand blocking terrible ads on some news sites that make them
practically unreadable (looking at you extremetech).

But Facebook’s ads aren’t that bad. They’re intentionally unobtrusive. If you
don’t want to see them keep scrolling.

It costs money to run these sites, the people who use ad blockers are ruining
it for the rest of us because they’re just making the web more complicated
than it should be. This post is a perfect example of this.

Maybe you won’t shed a tear if Facebook’s bottom line loses a few dollars when
you block their ads. But a lot of smaller publishers absolutely depend on ad
revenue.

~~~
SllX
I sometimes make the mistake of going to a trusted site in a browser I don’t
normally use for general web browsing so lacking an ad blocker, following a
link from there and ending up on a 3rd party site.

I don’t block ads because of the sites I _like_ , I generally pay for them and
support them in other ways. I block ads because if I make the mistake I
described above, then as a first time visitor I will generally be bombarded
with ads, offers to subscribe to their newsletter _and_ if they have one, a
subscription to that particular site. Which is fine that they have it, but I
don’t know anything about this site yet, let alone if I want to give it money
and so far my impression is _terrible_.

I’m not shedding any tears here. Most of the ad supported web is junk and I
shouldn’t even be on it in the first place, in the same way I should probably
shouldn’t be eat junk or fried foods. The fraction of it that isn’t will
generally take my money one way or another. Most worthwhile websites don’t
actually demand any compensation at all.

People with ad blockers are not making the web more complicated for you. Web
developers with poor taste and/or their managers with bad taste are. If you
have the means, pay for the things you value and block the rest. Even if
someone doesn’t have the means, I’m not going to begrudge someone of lesser
means for taking good care of their computers and not wasting bandwidth while
also not isolating themselves from the web because every web dev and their
mother thinks it is okay to trash someone else’s machine (at scale!) to make
money.

